# كنز الملتقي في التخطيط والاسكان وتنسيق المواقع



## عاشق حب رسول الله (26 يوليو 2006)

اهـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــداء 
الي روح شهداء المقاومة الاسلامية اللبنانية والفلسطينية والعراقية وكل شهداء بلاد المسلمين 
...............
ومعـــــــــــــــــا يدا بيد ليكون هدفنا المشترك هو العمل علي ازالة الكيان الصهيوني السرطاني حتي ننعم جميعا بالنهضة والاستقرار والسلام في اوطاننا ....لنعمل جميعا لهذا الهدف ونكون في طليعة من قال الله فيهم ...فإذا جاء وعد الاخرة ليسوؤا وجوهكم وليدخلوا المسجد كما دخلوه اول مرة وليتبروا ما علوا تتبيرا ...( الاسراء 7) ...
.............
نبدأ باسم الله هذه السلسلة الجديدة في التخطيط والاسكان واعمال تنسيق المواقع لتكون مرجعا لجميع الاعضاء في الرجوع اليه ليجدوا فيه كل ما يريدون ... نسألكم المشاركة واثراء هذا الموضوع الحيوي والهام... فبكم ومعكم ويدا بيد لنبدأ هذا العمل سائلين الله السداد والرشاد وندعو الله ان يكون هذا العمل خالصا لوجه الكريم ...
.....
ولنبدأ بزرع هذه البذرة ...


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (26 يوليو 2006)

ليكون تفكيرنا وهدفنا هو تنشئة جيل يشرب حب الجهاد والبذل والعطاء فحياتنا مهما طالت فهي قصيره فلتكن في سبيل الله...


----------



## ##ابوعبدالله## (26 يوليو 2006)

موووووضوع ... أكثر من راااااائع ... 
فالى الاماااام يااااخي الكررريم .. 
فانااااا ننتظر جديدك


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (26 يوليو 2006)

ومعا والي الامام دائما ...ولنثق بقدراتنا وامكانياتنا


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (26 يوليو 2006)

ابا عبد الله..... بك وبمشاركاتك ومعا و جميعا يكون هذا الموضوع مفيد لنا جميعا ...فمرحبا بمشاركتكم جميعا ولنساهم في اثراء هذا الموضوع ....وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ##ابوعبدالله## (26 يوليو 2006)

الاخ الكريم ... عاشق حب رسول الله.. 

فعل كنز للمنتدى هذه الصووور .. 

ولكن أتمنى ومنك .. طمس أو تشويش الصور التي يظهر فيها النساااااء ... 

ولك خاااااالص الشكر والتقدير .. 
​


----------



## احمد حسني رضوان (26 يوليو 2006)

فعلا كنز للمنتدى مجهود مشكور


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (26 يوليو 2006)

ملاحظه هامه جديرة بالاحترام اخي الحبيب وسوف اتدارك هذا الامر فمعذرة


----------



## عبدالرحمن ال الشيخ (27 يوليو 2006)

مشكور اخوي على الموضوع وانشاء الله الى الامام في تكوين كنز الملتقي 
ارغب من اخي ذكر نبذه عن المشاريع وماهي ومامحتواها اذا تكرمت


----------



## عبدالرحمن ال الشيخ (27 يوليو 2006)

مشكور اخوي على الموضوع وانشاء الله الى الامام في تكوين كنز الملتقي 
ارغب من اخي ذكر نبذه عن المشاريع وماهي ومامحتواها اذا تكرمت


----------



## معمارية مسلمة (27 يوليو 2006)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

اي مفارقة مؤلمة بين هذه التصميمات و الرسومات و بين صور الهدم و الدمار وما يعانيه اخوة لنا في الدين و الانسانية !

كيف نبني الانسان من سيعمر ويسكن المكان ؟ 

جميلة هي الاحلام و مؤلم هو الواقع ، نسأل الله الثبات والجهاد في سبيله 

شكرا لك اخي


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (27 يوليو 2006)

احمد حسني ...عبد الرحمن .....معمارية مسلمه .... شكرا علي المشاركة وبكم ومعكم ويدا بيد لنضيء الطريق لننعم بالنور ...
...وتعقيب علي كلام المعمارية المسلمة بارك الله فيها ..... (( يريدون ليطفئوا نور الله بأفواههم ويأبي الله الا ان يتم نوره ولو كره الكافرون ))...
ونأمل بمساهماتكم القيمة في اثراء الموضوع .....


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (27 يوليو 2006)

لنتعلم من حزب الله - نصرهم الله باذن الله - كيفية العمل في صمت والاصرار علي الهدف حتي وان طال الامد


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (27 يوليو 2006)

لننفض عن كاهلنا الكسل والاحباط والتشاؤم ولنمضي االي العمل والهمه والعزة والكرامة والنجاح والرقي ....فهاهو الامل يلوح في الافق ...فلنمضي علي بركة الله


----------



## احمد العيسوى (27 يوليو 2006)

موضوع ممتاز


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (27 يوليو 2006)

احمد العيسوي ...وجودك اضافة لنا ...


----------



## meema (27 يوليو 2006)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير
مجهود أكثر من رائع,ما شاء الله لا قوة إلا بالله
و فى إنتظار المزيد


----------



## ##ابوعبدالله## (27 يوليو 2006)

ماااااشااااء الله تبارك الله ... 

مشااااااااريييع ... قمة .... 

واحس الصورة هذه جميييله ... 

فلك الشكر .. ياااااعاااااشق حب الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم .


----------



## abu mohamed (27 يوليو 2006)

مشكور أخى الله يعطيك العافيه


----------



## hasanat75 (27 يوليو 2006)

مشكور اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## hasanat75 (27 يوليو 2006)

الصور في غاية الروعة


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (28 يوليو 2006)

ميما .....ابوعبدالله ....ابو محمد ...حسنات ..... وجودكم ومشاركتكم تجعل هذا الموضوع ينمو ويكبر ويفيض بالخير علي الجميع ...فمرحبا بكم ...ومعكم تعالوا لنري الجديد ....


----------



## Mosaad (28 يوليو 2006)

;كنز؟؟؟
ده اروع من كنز على بابا!!!!
جزاك الله خيرا عنا
وشكر جزيلا لك ...


----------



## Mosaad (28 يوليو 2006)

فعلا وجودك اضافة لنا


----------



## جرافيك (28 يوليو 2006)

تسلم ايدك بجد صور حلوه اوى اوى ودى فعلا كنز
وربنا يخليك للمنتدى وللعماره


----------



## دعيج (28 يوليو 2006)

موضوع رائع واكثر من رائع .....................مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (28 يوليو 2006)

مسعد ...جرافيك .....دعيج .... اهلابكم .....بكم الملتقي يزدهر وينمو وينشر المعرفه والعلم ....ونحن بانتظار مشاركة الجميع بهذا الموضوع الهام والحيوي 


[


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (28 يوليو 2006)

النور قادم ....ووعد الله ات ....وما النصر الا من عند الله العزيز الحكيم ....فقط ...لنثق بقدراتنا وامكانياتنا ...ولنتحرك ....وهذه هي بشائر النصر تلوح في الافق


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (28 يوليو 2006)

لنلفظ من بيننا الميئسون والمحبطون والمثبطون .....ولننفض من علينا غبار الكسل ...ولننهض ....ولنقوم ....ولنتحرك ......فهذا وعد الله ينتظر من يحققه ....فهل نحن فاعلون!!!


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (28 يوليو 2006)

فقط ...لنضع الهدف ...ولنتحرك نحوه .....فقط ....ان ننوي علي التحرك ...فقط ...ان نعمل له ...بعدها كل شيء سيتغير ...كل شيء ...كل شيء


----------



## لولا عبد القادر (29 يوليو 2006)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (29 يوليو 2006)

لولا عبد القادر ....بارك الله فيكي ...وجودك يثري الملتقي


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (29 يوليو 2006)

ليكن شغلنا الشاغل هو كيف نزيل هذا الاحتلال الصهيوني عن ارض الاسلام .
...ليكن كل تفكيرنا هو استخدام كل الوسائل لتحقيق هذا الهدف الذي سيتم تحقيقه بنا او بغيرنا ان اجلا او عاجلا ..
. فقط لنكن نحن من يحوز علي هذا الشرف .


----------



## hasanat75 (30 يوليو 2006)

كل ما استطيع قوله حقيقتا وبكل صدق وفقكم الله و لكم الشكر الكبير من كل قلبي واتمنى لكم النجاح دوما


----------



## البندارى3 (1 أغسطس 2006)

ولا تحسبن الله غافلا عن ما يعمل الظالمون

ان شاء الله النصر للاسلام 

رائع يا اخى وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## hasanat75 (1 أغسطس 2006)

استفسار اخي الكريم ...
هل يوجد ملفات اتوكاد لمثل هذه المشاريع او مواقع يمكن ان نجد فيها ملفات مشابهه ولكم الشكر


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (3 أغسطس 2006)

حسنات ...البنداري ....اهلا بكما ....وجودكما رسالة تدعم المشاركة والوحدة في السراء والضراء ...
والحقيقة ان هذه المشاريع خلاصة سباحة طويلة في مواقع النت المختلفة ...لاخذ المتميز منها ...لكن لا توجد لها ملفات اوتوكاد للاسف ...الا انها مفيدة لمعرفة ما الجديد دائما في مجالنا ...
واتمني الافادة للجميع حتي نرتفع معا ونرتقي ...


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (3 أغسطس 2006)

كلمات مكتوبة بالــــــــــــــــدم 
...نعم ...انتم الوعد الصادق ..وانتم النصر الاتي بإذن الله ....انتم الحرية للاسري ...والتحرير للارض ...والحمي للوطن ...وللعرض وللشرف ...
يا اخواني ...انتم اصالة تاريخ هذه الامة ...وانتم خلاصة روحها .
..انتم حضارتها وثقافتها وقيمها وعشقها وعرفانها ...
انتم عنوان رجولتها ...انتم خلود الارز في قممنا ...وتواضع سنابل القمح في ودياننا ..
..انتم الشموخ ..كجبال لبنان الشامخة ...العاتية علي العاتي ... والعالية علي المستعلي ..
.انتم بعد الله تعالي الامل والرهان ...كنتم ومازلتم وستبقون الامل والرهان ....


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (3 أغسطس 2006)

كلمــــــــات مكتوبة بالـــــــــــــــــدم 
(...اقبل رؤسكم التي اعلت كل رأس ...واقبل اياديكم القابضة علي الزناد ....يرمي بها الله تعالي قتلة انبيائه وعباده والمفسدين في الارض ....واقبل اقدامكم المنغرسة في الارض ...فلا ترتجف ...ولاتزول من مقامها ولو زالت الجبال ..)


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (3 أغسطس 2006)

كلمـــــــات من ذهـب 
((....انتم لا تعرفون اليوم من تقاتلون ..
..انتم تقاتلون ابناء محمد صلي الله عليه وسلم وعلي والحسن والحسين واهل بيت رسول الله وصحابة رسول الله 
...انتم تقاتلون قوما يملكون ايمانا لا يملكه احد علي وجه الكرة الارضية.... ))


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (3 أغسطس 2006)

كلمـــــــــــــــــات من ذهـب 
...... للحكام العرب ...
لا اريد ان اسألكم عن تاريخكم ..فقط كلمة مختصرة ..نحن مغامرون ...نحن في حزب الله مغامرون .
نعم 
ولكننا مغامرون منذ عام 1982 لم نجر الي بلدنا سوي النصر ..والحرية ..والتحرير ...والشرف ..والكرامة ..وراس مرفوع ..
...هذا هو تاريخنا ...هذه هي تجربتنا ....هذه هي مغامراتنا .
..في عام 1982 قلتم عنا وقال العالم اننا مجانين .
..واثبتنا اننا العقلاء ...اما من هم المجانين ..هذا شأن اخر ..
راهنوا علي عقلكم ...وسنراهن علي مغامرتنا والله ناصرنا وهو معيننا ..
لم نراهن في يوم من الايام عليكم ...
راهنا علي الله وعلي شعبنا وعلي قلوبنا وعلي سواعدنا وعلي ابنائنا .
..ونحن اليوم نقوم بنفس الرهان ...والنصر اتٍ ..اتٍ .. ان شاء الله .


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (4 أغسطس 2006)

قولوا لي بربكم .....متي نغضب ؟؟؟!!!


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (8 أغسطس 2006)

(وَلَنَبْلُوَنَّكُمْ حَتَّى نَعْلَمَ الْمُجَاهِدِينَ مِنْكُمْ وَالصَّابِرِينَ وَنَبْلُوَ أَخْبَارَكُمْ) (محمد:31).

وأيضــــــا......

(أَمْ حَسِبْتُمْ أَنْ تَدْخُلُوا الْجَنَّةَ وَلَمَّا يَعْلَمِ اللهُ الَّذِينَ جَاهَدُوا مِنْكُمْ وَيَعْلَمَ الصَّابِرِينَ) (آل عمران:142).

ولا تنسوا......

(أَمْ حَسِبْتُمْ أَنْ تَدْخُلُوا الْجَنَّةَ وَلَمَّا يَأْتِكُمْ مَثَلُ الَّذِينَ خَلَوْا مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ مَسَّتْهُمُ الْبَأْسَاءُ وَالضَّرَّاءُ وَزُلْزِلُوا 
حَتَّى يَقُولَ الرَّسُولُ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مَعَهُ مَتَى نَصْرُ اللهِ أَلا إِنَّ نَصْرَ اللَّهِ قَرِيبٌ) (البقرة:214).









































[I​


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (8 أغسطس 2006)

انتبهـــــــــــــــــــــــوا.....

(الَّذِينَ قَالَ لَهُمُ النَّاسُ إِنَّ النَّاسَ قَدْ جَمَعُوا لَكُمْ فَاخْشَوْهُمْ فَزَادَهُمْ إِيمَاناً وَقَالُوا حَسْبُنَا اللهُ وَنِعْمَ الْوَكِيلُ 
, فَانْقَلَبُوا بِنِعْمَةٍ مِنَ اللهِ وَفَضْلٍ لَمْ يَمْسَسْهُمْ سُوءٌ وَاتَّبَعُوا رِضْوَانَ اللهِ وَاللهُ ذُو فَضْلٍ عَظِيمٍ 
, إِنَّمَا ذَلِكُمُ الشَّيْطَانُ يُخَوِّفُ أَوْلِيَاءَهُ فَلا تَخَافُوهُمْ وَخَافُونِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ) (آل عمران:175).


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (8 أغسطس 2006)

لاتنسوا هذا جيدا ...فمن هذا الوعد الالهي نستمد قوتنا وثقتنا بالنصر 

(وَقَضَيْنَا إِلَى بَنِي إِسْرائيلَ فِي الْكِتَابِ لَتُفْسِدُنَّ فِي الأَرْضِ مَرَّتَيْنِ وَلَتَعْلُنَّ عُلُوّاً كَبِيراً 
, فَإِذَا جَاءَ وَعْدُ أُولاهُمَا بَعَثْنَا عَلَيْكُمْ عِبَاداً لَنَا أُولِي بَأْسٍ شَدِيدٍ فَجَاسُوا خِلالَ الدِّيَارِ
وَكَانَ وَعْداً مَفْعُولاً , ثُمَّ رَدَدْنَا لَكُمُ الْكَرَّةَ عَلَيْهِمْ
وَأَمْدَدْنَاكُمْ بِأَمْوَالٍ وَبَنِينَ وَجَعَلْنَاكُمْ أَكْثَرَ نَفِيراً) (الاسراء:4-6) 





















[I[/IMG]​


----------



## معمارية مسلمة (8 أغسطس 2006)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

امس احتفظت بكل هذه الصور .. جدا أفادتني في بحث اعده هذه الايام 

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (10 أغسطس 2006)

سعدت بردك اختي الكريمه معمارية مسلمة ...وسعدت اكثر بتوفيق ربي لي ان اكون قد اضفت لك شيئا ترجعين اليه ...فشكرا لك اختي الكريمة وجزاك الله كل خير ....والدعوة مفتوحة للجميع للاضافة والمشاركة لنستفيد جميعا ونفيد ...


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (10 أغسطس 2006)

ابشركم ....
ابشركم .....
ابشركم بالنصر المبين ان شاء الله ...
الحمد لله ....
الحمد لله الذي صدق وعده وأعز جنده وهزم الاحزاب وحده ....
نعم كنت مؤمنا بها متيقنا بها عين اليقين ....الان اراها حق اليقين ..
..نعم حق اليقين ...الحمد لله الذي قيض لهذه الامة رجالا بكل ما تعنيه هذه الكلمة من معني لان يضيئوا لنا الطريق
ويتركوا لنا رسالات علي طريق النصر واشارات تضيء لنا الطريق
لمن يريد العزة والكرامة والنصر والفوز 
....انهم فتية امنوا بربهم وزدناهم هدي ....
الحمدلله ...الحمدلله ..الحمد لله


----------



## Abu Hammad (10 أغسطس 2006)

لاأقد أن أقول إلاجزاك الله خيراً على هذه الصور الرائعة أخ العزيز


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (10 أغسطس 2006)

اخي الكريم ابوحمد ..اهتمامكم بالموضوع يزيدنا اصرارا علي مواصلة الطريق وتقديم المفيد دائما ...فجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## arc_fares (12 أغسطس 2006)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخ الفاضل/ عاشق حب رسول الله اعتقد انك لن تمانع مساعدتنا لك في اثراء الموضوع​

























يتبع...........................


----------



## المعمار (12 أغسطس 2006)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي: عاشق حب رسول الله بارك الله بك وجزاك خير الجزاء لهذا المجهود الرائع وشكرا لك........*


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (12 أغسطس 2006)

اخي الفاضل فارس ...مشاركتك بالموضوع اضافة كبيرة له واتمني منك المزيد والمزيد ...وانتهز هذه الفرصة لادعو الجميع ان يحذو حذوك ليكون الموضوع مفيدا لنا جميعا ...جزاك الله خيرا ...ولي رجاء خاص منك ومن جميع الاخوة المشاركين وهو امنيتي الا يخرجوا عن اطار الاسكان والتخطيط وتنسيق المواقع حتي نركزعلي ان يتم تجميع هذا الموضوع باستفاضةهنا ...اما المباني التجارية والادارية والمباني العامة فلها موضوع اخر يتم التركيز فيه من جانب اخي الكريم فيصل في موضوع منفصل اخر ... شكرا لك اخي الكريم لتفهمك وجهة النظر هذه والتي تفيدنا جميعا ...

.....

المعمار ...اهلا بك اخي الكريم وننتظر منك المشاركة بالموضوع ...بارك الله فيك


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (12 أغسطس 2006)

الم ابشركم بالنصر ....
الحمد لله ...هاهو النصر تحقق ...
....
اذا جاء نصر الله والفتح ورأيت الناس يدخلون في دين الله افواجا فسبح بحمد ربك واستغفره انه كان توابا


----------



## arc_fares (14 أغسطس 2006)

> اخي الفاضل فارس ...مشاركتك بالموضوع اضافة كبيرة له واتمني منك المزيد والمزيد ...وانتهز هذه الفرصة لادعو الجميع ان يحذو حذوك ليكون الموضوع مفيدا لنا جميعا ...جزاك الله خيرا ...ولي رجاء خاص منك ومن جميع الاخوة المشاركين وهو امنيتي الا يخرجوا عن اطار الاسكان والتخطيط وتنسيق المواقع حتي نركزعلي ان يتم تجميع هذا الموضوع باستفاضةهنا ...اما المباني التجارية والادارية والمباني العامة فلها موضوع اخر يتم التركيز فيه من جانب اخي الكريم فيصل في موضوع منفصل اخر ... شكرا لك اخي الكريم لتفهمك وجهة النظر هذه والتي تفيدنا جميعا ...
> 
> .....
> 
> المعمار ...اهلا بك اخي الكريم وننتظر منك المشاركة بالموضوع ...بارك الله فيك



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​الاخ العزيز عاشق حب رسول الله اعتذر عن استعجالي في المرة الاولى .........
ولك من هذة الصور:


----------



## arc_fares (14 أغسطس 2006)

لنجعل الايمان زادنا


----------



## arc_fares (14 أغسطس 2006)




----------



## arc_fares (15 أغسطس 2006)

​


----------



## hasanat75 (15 أغسطس 2006)

الاخ الكريم عاشق حب رسول الله 

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم عنا كل خير و في الواقع انني ابحث عن كتب تتحدث في تخطيط المدن و تنسيق المواقع هل لكم اخي الكريم بالمساعدة ولكم الشكر


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (7 سبتمبر 2006)

اخي الكريم فارس ....اشكر لك مشاركتك القيمة ...ومزيدا من الاعمال المتميزه ...والي الامام دائما ....
..........
اخي حسن 
اليك مجموعه من الابحاث القيمة ..اتمني ان تفيدك


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (22 سبتمبر 2006)

تعلمنا من حزب الله ......
ان النصر من عند الله وان النصر يكون علي قدر الثقة بالله والنوايــــــــــــــــــا


----------



## moh h (22 سبتمبر 2006)

مشكورين على هل مجهود

اللهم صلى وسلم على أفضل الخلق نبينا وقدوتنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين ..
اللهم صلى وسلم على أفضل الخلق نبينا وقدوتنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين ..
اللهم صلى وسلم على أفضل الخلق نبينا وقدوتنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين ..
اللهم صلى وسلم على أفضل الخلق نبينا وقدوتنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين ..
اللهم صلى وسلم على أفضل الخلق نبينا وقدوتنا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين ..

بالخير مسينا كم

وبالورد رشينا كم

وبقدوم رمضان هنيناكم

ولو خدكم قريب بسناكم


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (23 سبتمبر 2006)

تعلمنا من حزب الله .....
الاعداد والاستعداد ....وبذل اقصي ما نستطيع ....
واعدوا لهم ما استطعتم من قوة ومن رباط الخيل ترهبون به عدو الله وعدوكم


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (24 أكتوبر 2006)

تعلمنا من حزب الله ....
السرية والكتمان في الوصول الي الاهداف ....واستعينوا علي قضاء حوائجكم بالطي والكتمان


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (24 أكتوبر 2006)

تعلمنا من حزب الله ....
الثبات والثقة بالله .
..وتوحيد الجهود .
..وتوصيل الصوت للناس من خلال قناة اعلامية قوية ..توضح ثقافة المقاومة والمقاومين واتجهاتهم وترد علي المشككين والمحبطين والمثبطين


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (24 أكتوبر 2006)

تعلمنا من حزب الله ....
الاتحاد والائتلاف والترابط والتقدم كصف واحد وبنيان واحد لا يخترجه منافق ولا عميل


----------



## MHnD Arch (24 أكتوبر 2006)

بصراحة أخ عاشق .. أنت الكنز لهذا الملتقى وتشكر على هذا الموضوع الأكثر من رائع والله يجزاك على قد أفعالك ........


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (25 أكتوبر 2006)

اخي الكريم MHnD Arch....
بل الكنز الحقيقي لهذا الملتقي هو انتم ..
فبكم وبمشاركتم وبتعاونكم سنرتقي ونتقدم الي الامام باذن الله ...فجزاكم الله كل خير وبارك الله خطاكم


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (25 أكتوبر 2006)

تعلمنا من حزب الله .....
الوقوف في وجه الدنيا كلها ...كلها...طالما كنا علي الحق .....
" لا يضركم من ضل اذا اهتديتم "


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (25 أكتوبر 2006)

تعلمنا من حزب الله ....
الترفع عن الصغائر ..وعدم الخوض في التفاهات
والبعد عن الجدال العقيم
والتركيز علي الهدف والاصرار عليه


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (25 أكتوبر 2006)

تعلمنا من حزب الله .....
انكار الذات.... والتفاني في خدمة الجميع.... والعمل بروح الفريق


----------



## أميرة الأمل (30 أكتوبر 2006)

لاأدري من أين أبدأ فكلمة شكراأعلى هذا العطاء قليلة عنوان جميل لمضمون اروع كنز صدقت في هذا للمتلقي صدقت أيضاإ فجزاك الله خيراً وأعطاك بقدرصدق نواياك وبقدر حبك لله ولرسوله وغيرتك على دينه ملوحظة صغيرة :ياريت لو تقلل كمية الصور في الصفحة لأن نص الصور ما تطلع والي طلع بده أكثر من نصف ساعة ومشكوووووووووووررررررررررررر


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (31 أكتوبر 2006)

ما شاء الله تبارك الله الذي جعلك مغدقا في العطاء تتدفق كالشلال حاملا الخير وناشرا الكنوز في كل مكان أدام الله عليك نعمه ورزقك الجنة ولا بد أن تكون لي معك في هذا الموضوع الجميل صولات وجولات ولآلىء ومجوهرات أبدأها بهذه المشاركة :


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (31 أكتوبر 2006)

اختي الكريمة اميرة الامل ....
بارك الله فيك ووفقك لما يحبه ويرضاه ..الحق كل الحق انكم انتم الذين تستحقون الشكر وكل التقدير لاهتمامكم بالموضوع ومشاركتكم به وما احاول ان افعله هو من توفيق الله وعونه اسأل الله ان يكون خالصا لوجهه الكريم ...فجزاكم الله عنا خير الجزاء ...وملاحظتك اختي الكريمة جديرة بالاحترام سوف احاول ان اتدارك هذا الامر وشكرا لك 

...............

اخي الكريم فيصل ...جزاك الله بكل دعوة دعوتها لي بها بدعوة مثلها واكثر منها ....واسأل الله ان اكون عند حسن ظنك بي ...والواقع الذي لا ريب فيه ان وجودك هنا اثري هذا الموضوع وهو كسب عظيم له وننتظر منك الكثير والكثير والمساهمات القوية التي تثري هذا الموضوع وتكسبه قوة ...ولاانسي ان ادين لك بالفضل بعد الله تعالي ..فأنت من شققت طريق هذا الكنز وانت من فتحت باب الخير فشكرا لك اخي الكريم وبارك الله فيك وزادك من علمه وفضله .....ونحن في انتظار مساهماتك القيمة ....


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (31 أكتوبر 2006)

تعلمنا من حزب الله ....
ان الحق احق ان يتبع ...وان النور لابد له ان يشرق مهما طال الظلام ...وان مع العسر يسرا دائما مع العسر يسرا ...وان الفجر لابد له من بزوغ مهما كانت حلكة الليل ..


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (1 نوفمبر 2006)

تعلمنا من حزب الله ....
ان من كان مع الله فلايضل ولا يشقي


----------



## rami777 (1 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور اخي على الصور 

االله يوفقك وييسر لك ماتريد ويرحمك


----------



## معمارى تحت التنفيذ (1 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم:-
الموضوع ممتاااااااااااااااز وكتير شيق خاصة ان من النادر وجود مشاركات عن التخطيط :12: 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (2 نوفمبر 2006)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (2 نوفمبر 2006)




----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (7 نوفمبر 2006)

رامي ....معماري تحت التنفيذ .....وجودكما هنا اضافة للملتقي واثراء له ....

....

الاخ العزيز فيصل الحصني ....مشاركتك متميزه كما عهدناك دائما ...نتمني المزيد والمزيد


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (7 نوفمبر 2006)

تعلمنا من حزب الله ....
اعداد المفاجأه تلو المفاجأه لارهاب العدو وتحطيمه نفسيا ....فالحرب خدعه


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (7 نوفمبر 2006)

تعلمنا من حزب الله ....
عدم الظهور والتخفي بكل اشكال التخفي عن الاعين ....
فهذا الامر ليس رياءا ولا سمعه انما هو لوجه الله... ...
فمن يريد ان ينفق فلينفق دون ان تعلم يمينه ما تنفق شماله


----------



## ibtihal_yousi (7 نوفمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك... موضوع اكثر من رائع....نفعك الله بعلمك وعملك


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (7 نوفمبر 2006)

وإليكم الصورتين السابقتين بالدقة العالية في المرفقات:


----------



## Meemar (7 نوفمبر 2006)

*شكر الله مجهودكم*

على ما قدمتوه من صور لمشاريع وتنسيق مواقع مختلفة...............
والى أخي عاشق حب الرسول أهنئك على معنوياتك العالية ورسائلك التي تصدرت صفحة صورك
...
العبرة لمن اعتبر


----------



## hasanat75 (7 نوفمبر 2006)

مشكور وبارك الله فيكم واتمنى لكم التواصل و التقدم


----------



## aladdin khalil (8 نوفمبر 2006)

موضوع جميل جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## معماري فقط (9 نوفمبر 2006)

عاشق رسول الله -صلي الله عليه وسلم - و فيصل الحصني وجميع من شارك في هذا العمل الكبير والذي يعتبر قاعدة التشكيل والتنويع والفكر والمعلومات في التخطيط والاسكان الحضري للجميع شكرا لكم وبارك الله فيكم جميعاً


----------



## momostafa (9 نوفمبر 2006)

جزاكالله خيرا ... الموضوع جميل جدا


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (15 نوفمبر 2006)




----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (15 نوفمبر 2006)




----------



## the Ardent (16 نوفمبر 2006)

عاشق حب الله ورسوله وكافة المندسين المشاركين الفكرة رائعة وغالبية الصور جيدة واظهارها مميز، أعتقد أن الفائدة ستكون أكبر اذا ماتم تصنيف المشاركات إلى :
-تخطيط
-تنسيق مواقع وحدائق
مع شرح مبسط لكل مشروع أو فكرته أو حتى اسم المشروع، الموقع، أو المصمم والا ستغدو المشاركات عبارة عن صور مبهمة يصعب الحكم عليها والاستفادة القصوى منها...ولكم جزيل الشكر على المجهود.... وسلامتكم


----------



## م.مرمر (16 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا علي الصور الجميلة


----------



## طموح مهندسة (16 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا على الموضوع الاكثر من رائع
حتى كلمه رائع قليلة في حقه


تحياتي
اختكم
طموح مهندسة


----------



## م.نواف (16 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا من اعماق قلبي على هذه الصور الرائعة


----------



## هيثم محمد (17 نوفمبر 2006)

الموضوع جميل جدا وجزاك الله خيرا علي هذا الجهود الغظيم


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (19 نوفمبر 2006)

الاخت الكريمة ...ابتهال يسري :
...شكرا جزيلا ...رزقك الله بكل دعوة دعوتها لي بمثلها واكثر 

الاخ الحبيب : فيصل الحصني ...عاشق الجنة 
رزقناالله واياكم الجنة التي لها نعمل ومن اجلها نصبر ونتحمل ...بارك الله مشاركتك وانت اهل لها دائما ...لا استطيع الا ان اقول ان الفضل لله وبعده يرجع اليك فأنت من شققت طريق الخير ..نسأل الله ان يكون خالصا لوجهه الكريم .


ميمار ...
شكرا جزيلا لك ...معنوياتي العالية ورسائلي هي نتاج الابطال الذين رفعوا الرؤوس ودافعوا عن حمي الاسلام والمسلمين والذين سطروا اعظم بطولات القرن العشرين علي الاطلاق في اشرس حرب علي مدي التاريخ الانساني كله والذي استخدم فيها اشرس واقذر الاسلحه علي مدي التاريخ ..فلم يهتزوا ولم يتزحزحوا واذاقوا العدو الويلات والخزي والعار فلاتسع كلماتي او كلام العالم كله ان يوفي ولو بجزء ضئيل شيء من هذه البطولات التاريخية المعجزة...فحمدا لله الذي قيض لهذه الامة رجالا مثل هؤلاء .


hasanat 75
وجودك الدائم بالموضوع اثراء له وقيمة مميزه تستحق كل تقدير واحترام 


علاء الدين خليل 
الموضوع جميل بكم وبوجودكم 


معماري فقط ...
اشاطركم الرأي ...وهو مسعانا دائما ان نجعل من هذا الموضوع تطويرا لافاق افكارنا وتصوراتنا بما ينفعنا ويطورنا ويحثنا علي التميز والسبق 


مصطفي 
الموضوع جميل بتفاعلكم ومداخلاتكم القيمة 


لكم جميعا ....جزاكم الله كل خير لتفاعلاتكم ومشاركاتكم القيمة الرائعه وشكرا لكم


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (19 نوفمبر 2006)

اخي فيصل الحصني ( عاشق الجنة)
بارك الله مسعاكم ومشاركتكم وتدعيمكم وحرصكم علي تقديم اجمل واحسن واروع الامثلة ...وجودكم يثري الموضوع ويزيده بهاءا ورونقا ....بارك الله فيكم 

the Ardent 
الواقع اننا حرصنا ان يكون الموضوع مجرد توسيع لافاق تصورنا ومداركنا وليس المشروع بذاته ...فالهدف ليس معرفة المشروع بقدر ما يهمنا هو كيف يتعامل المصمم او المخطط مع المكان والموقع والموضع ....وفي النهاية لكل منا فكره وثقافته وقناعاته ودراساته الخاصة .....فهل وصلت الفكرة ؟؟؟...واهلا بك اخي الكريم 

م/ مرمر
الاجمل هو تفاعلكم الايجابي معنا فأهلا بك بيننا 

طموح مهندسة 
الرائع هو احساسكم بالموضوع ومشاركتكم به 

م/ نواف 
الشكر كل الشكر لكم واهلا بكم 

هيثم 
الجميل ...هو صدق مشاعركم واحساسكم وتفاعلكم الجميل بالموضوع 

الي كل هؤلاء ..وهؤلاء ....اهلا بكم ومرحبا بمشاركاتكم ومساهمتكم القيمة بالموضوع


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (19 نوفمبر 2006)

تعلمنا من حزب الله ...
الزهد فيما عند الناس لنكن اغني الناس


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (19 نوفمبر 2006)

تعلمنا من حزب الله .....
التعامل مع المشاكل والتحديات ...بكل حلم ورويَه وصبر دون الانجرار للعواطف الجياشة والاندفاع


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (19 نوفمبر 2006)

تعلمنا من حزب الله ....
السمو... لنكن علي قدر المسئولية وتحديات الموقف ...وعدم النزول لمجاراة السفهاء


----------



## the Ardent (21 نوفمبر 2006)

إذا كان هذا هو الهدف فأنا أعتقد أن توسيع المدارك يبدأمن هنا






اذا استطعنا فهم الاليات التي كانت خلف نهضتنا وابداعنا وتفوقنا وامنا بقدراتنا واعطينا الفرصة للشباب فاننا سنعود لتصدر حضارات العالم بقيم ديننا الحنيف وبأخلاقيتنا ... بقوة ايماننا وعطاءنا ...بتراثنا العميق وجمالياتنا المتميزة ,,,وتذكروا أن التاريخ يعيد نفسه ولكن علينا أن نجتهد لنتصدر مصاف الأمم
















لنتذوق جماليات حضارتنا وانجازاتنا ولتكون المنطلق نحو حاضر أكثر تميزا وابهارا



































من لاماضي له لاحاضر له














































((معليه على الدخله الغلط)) لكن أحسست انه من المفيد الاشارة اليه...
اللهم انصر الاسلام والمسلمين واعد الينا عزتنا يا عزيز يا كريم...وسلامتكم.


----------



## مجد_الدين (21 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم
الأخ العزيز عاشق حب رسول الله باركك الله و اعزك وحفظك على هذه الهمة العالية و الصبر لايصال هذا الموضوع الجميل والناجح بكل معنى الكلمة و نجاحه يدل على انه عمل خالص لوجه الله وفقك الله وأتمنى أن يجمعنا الله ذات يوم لأنك انسان نبيل بكل معنى الكلمة


----------



## mariam ID (21 نوفمبر 2006)

اخي الفاضل احييك الف تحية على المقدمة وكل والتعليقات التي قدمتها قبل الصور ...
...الحمد لله الذي صدق وعده وأعز جنده وهزم الاحزاب وحده... 


جزاك الله كل خير على مجهودك الرائع ودمت كنزا للملتقى


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (29 نوفمبر 2006)

الاخ العزيز ....the Ardent....
اتفق معك تماما فيما ذكرت ...واشكرك كثيرا علي مداخلتك الكريمة ...
.وازيد عليها واقول
ان فكرتي هي ....
(هذا هو تفكيرهم ....فأين تفكيرنا ....هذا هو مجهودهم ...فأين مجهودنا !!؟؟...هم وصلوا الي هذا ....فأين نحن من هذا الوصول !!؟؟؟)
................فهل وصلت الرسالة ؟؟!!
............
الاخ الكريم مجد الدين اعزك الله ...
اشكرك علي كلامك الطيب الذي طوقت عنقي بي وادعو الله ان اكون عند حسن ظنك بي
....بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل خير
وادعو الله ان يكون هذا الجهد خالصا لوجهه الكريم 
انه نعم المولي ونعم النصير واخر دعوانا ان الحمد لله رب العالمين .
.............

اختي الكريمة مريم اكرمك الله 
انتم واهلنا جميعا كنتم ومازلتم اهل المقاومة والدرع الحامي لها
لانها منكم واليكم وللمسلمين جميعا 
اعزكم الله واكرمكم وابقاكم دائما عونا للحق ودفعا للباطل ...
وجزاكِ الله كل خير ..
.....
لكم جميعا ....كل الشكر وكل التحية وادعو الله ان يجمع كلمتنا دائما لنصرة الحق واهله


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (29 نوفمبر 2006)

تعلمنا من حزب الله ....
انه ان تكن ذا همة ....تصل الي القمة


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (29 نوفمبر 2006)

تعلمنا من حزب الله ....
ان يــــــد الله مع الجمـــــاعة


----------



## معماري فقط (29 نوفمبر 2006)

أخويه عاشق رسول الله وعاشق الجنة أنتما حقا كنز الملتقي فجزاكما الله خير الجزاء


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (30 نوفمبر 2006)

الاخ العزيز ..معماري فقط ....
بارك الله فيك ...نعم ...الاخ فيصل الحصني (عاشق الجنة ) 
اليه عظيم الشكر والتقدير 
فهو من فتح طريق الخير وعلي دربه نحاول المسير ...
فجزاكما الله كل خير


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (30 نوفمبر 2006)

تعلمنا من حزب الله ....
ان الصدق في القول والعلن ...قوة هائلة تجبر عدوك علي احترامك ومهابتك


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (30 نوفمبر 2006)

تعلمنا من حزب الله ....
انه بالتحلي بأخلاق الرسول الكريم صلي الله عليه وسلم ...تصل الي كل ما تريد


----------



## معماري فقط (30 نوفمبر 2006)

أخي عاشق رسول الله -صلي الله عليه وسلم - هل لديك صور لمجاورات سكنية لفيلات ,,, وشكرا


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (1 ديسمبر 2006)

اخي معماري فقط ...
اليك ما طلبت ...واتمني ان ترجع الي الصفحات السابقة من هذا الموضوع فستجد ما تريد ان شاء الله


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (1 ديسمبر 2006)

كما كنت اعدكم بالنصر دائماً.......اعدكم بالنصر مجددا


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (1 ديسمبر 2006)

اليوم ...غضبة الجماهير الابية ....
اليوم ...ثورة الاحرار ....
اليوم انتفاضة الشرفاء ....
اليوم يوم التحرر من قيود الذل والعار والانهزامية والخنوع والخضوع


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (1 ديسمبر 2006)

سيذكر التاريخ هذا اليوم ...يوم خروج المارد من القمقم ...
يوم ضخ الدم في العروق ...يوم عودة الروح للجسد الساكن ....
يوم القضاء علي الحكومه العميلة ... يوم القضاء علي الدموع الاستسلامية الانهزامية ...
انه يوم النصر الحقيقي في لبنان ..
وان شاء الله في كافة الدول العربية


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (1 ديسمبر 2006)

ان الدموع لاتحمي احد ....كفانا دموع ...
لقد اخذوا يسوقون لنا الانهزامية والضعف والخنوع والاحباط واليأس ......
انظروا اليوم ...يوم الحقيقة في بيروت ...
يوم التحرر من كل الحكومات العميلة


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (1 ديسمبر 2006)

هذه هي البداية ....وحتي النهاية ....لنا لقاء طويل ...طويل ...طويل


----------



## eng_sherif (1 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع 
ويا ريت لو عندك أى صور لتنسيق ملاعب الجولف تضيفها
وبرجاء ارسالها على ال***** ده 
eng_sherif1***********


----------



## eng_sherif (1 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع 
ويا ريت لو عندك أى صور لتنسيق ملاعب الجولف تضيفها
وبرجاء ارسالها على ال***** ده على ****** 
eng_sherif1


----------



## eng_sherif (1 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا جزيلا لك على كل هذه الصور والمشاريع ... كنز حقيقى فعلا .


----------



## eng_sherif (1 ديسمبر 2006)

برجاء اضافة المزيد وتفصيل الصور بمعنى شرحها


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (2 ديسمبر 2006)

لقد فاق العطاء كل توقع............ جزاك الله الجنة... يا أخي العاشق.


----------



## batool2 (2 ديسمبر 2006)

تسلم يدك نفسي اعرف هل هذي صور حقيقيه من اي بلاد واي برنامج عمل عليه صج روعععععععععععععععععععععععععععععععع تسلم يمينك ياخوي


----------



## يقولون مهندسه (2 ديسمبر 2006)

رائع الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## batool2 (3 ديسمبر 2006)

شكرا وايييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييد علي هذا المجهود منك واتمن منك ان تقول لي 

من اي موقع يكون هذا واي برنامج استخدم له وهل تعرف ياعزيزي اي بلاد بتكون هذه

الله يقويك 
:13:  :13: :13: :13: :30: :30: :30: :30: :14: :14::14:


----------



## moh h (4 ديسمبر 2006)

*إن الـمكارم أخـلاق مـطـهــرة ********فالـديـن أولـهـا و العقـل ثانيـها

والعلـم ثالثها والحـلـم رابعهـا ******** والجود خامسها والفضل سادسها

والبر سابعهـا والصبر ثامنـها******** والشكـر تاسعهـا والليـن باقيـها

والنفس تعلم أني لا أصادقها******** ولســت أرشـد إلا حيـن أعصيــها *


----------



## Mu7ammad (4 ديسمبر 2006)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم 
وجزاك الله خير جزاء ....
​​


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (6 ديسمبر 2006)

عقدة طرق:


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (6 ديسمبر 2006)

الاخوة والاخوات احبائي الكرام
اشكركم جزيل الشكر لمداخلاتكم الكريمة ومشاركاتكم ...
ووجودكم هنا يثري الموضوع ويكسبه قوة ...
ونأمل منكم المشاركة بما تملكونه من علم لنفع اخواننا واحبائنا الكرام ....
....

اخي الكريم م/ شريف 
اليك اخي مجموعه منتقاة من المناظير لملاعب الجولف كما طلبت ...اتمني ان تفيدك ...وبالتوفيق باذن الله 


اخي الكريم عاشق الجنة (فيصل الحصني )
ادعو الله بكل دعوة دعوتها لي اخي الحبيب لك بمثلها وبارك الله فيك ...ووجودك هنا يضيف لموضوعنا ثراء وغني ....وجزاك الله خيرا كثيرا .



الاخت الكريمة بتول ...
اكرمك واعزك الله...هذه باقة من المناظير ومكانها في اغلبها دول شرق اسيا وامارة دبي حيث تقع مجموعات النخيل العالمية ...
والبرامج المستخدمة اهمها برامج 3dmax والفوتوشوب ...
وقد تم تجميع هذه الباقة من المناظير في مراحل سابقة من مواقع الانترنت المختلفة ..
وعندما تقع يدي علي هذه المواقع لا اتواني في نشرها هنا بملتقانا لتعم الفائدة .


يقولون مهندسة 
اشكرك علي كلماتك الرقيقة ..بارك الله فيكِ


moh h 
بوركت وبورك شعرك اخي الكريم ..اضفت لنا الكثير بمداخلتك الرائعه ...
فعلا ...ان من الكلام لسحر ...كلام جامع مانع شامل ....
جزاك الله خيرا 


الاخ المشرف الكريم محمد 
اعتز بمشاركتك كثيرا 


....اليكم جميعا كل الشكر وكل الحب ...وبارك الله فيكم .....


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (6 ديسمبر 2006)

اتدرون ماهي كلمة السر في انتصـــــــــــــــــــار حزب الله علي الصهاينة الملاعين ؟؟؟


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (6 ديسمبر 2006)

يا تري ما هي كلمة السر في انتصار حزب الله ؟؟؟؟


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (6 ديسمبر 2006)

كلمة السر في انتصار حزب الله ......هو :15:  العلــــــــــم :15:


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (6 ديسمبر 2006)

بالعلم تعرف من هو عدوك


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (6 ديسمبر 2006)

بالعلم تعرف امكانياتك .......بالعلم تطور قدراتك


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (6 ديسمبر 2006)

بالعلم تعرف من معك ...ومَن عليك ......مَن صديقك ...ومَن عدوك


----------



## عاشق حب رسول الله (6 ديسمبر 2006)

في السابق ...هم هزمونا بالعلم ...ونحن انهزمنا بالجهل


----------



## ابوالرنا (28 ديسمبر 2006)

الله يوفقكم جميعا ويعطيكم الف عافية ويكتر من امثالكم


----------



## المعماري82 (29 ديسمبر 2006)

يا اخواني والله يعجز اللسان عن التعبير عن شكرنا الكم وبارك الله بيكم وكثر الله من امثالكم...


----------



## اللص الطائر (30 ديسمبر 2006)

جزاك الله واعانك الله وثبتك الله
خيراً ان شاء الله
(( اللهم اعز الاسلام والمسلمين )) 
ياريت الكل يقول امييييييييييييييييييييييييييين....


----------



## Alaanimr (26 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم .... بصراحة الصور رائعه جدا واتمنى لو انك تبعتلنا كتاب متخصص في تنسيق المواقع واللاند سكيب 
واي شخص عندو كتاب وحابب يساعدنا ازا ممكن يبعتلي على ال***** a_shakarna على ****** ازا ممكن وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## batoot (27 يناير 2007)

fe3ln kenzzz gazak alaho 7'ayran


----------



## metalsword (27 يناير 2007)

الأخ عشق حب رسول الله 
الصور رائعة رائعة ,وأتمنى لوتوضح شيء بسيط عن كل منها .
إثراءك للمنتدى بمواضيع وصور رائعة, يجعلنا دائمي الترقب لما ستقدم .
أهدافك دائماً نبيلة, ومحبة .
وفقك الله إلى كل خير .


----------



## moh h (28 يناير 2007)

بداية يعطيك العافية

وبغيت أسأل عن إذا كان هناك صور حقيقة للبنايات


ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## MiGOOO2003k (28 يناير 2007)

شكراااااا موضوع ممتاز اعتقد يفيدنى فى تنسيق المواقع ...............


----------



## elne3mey (29 يناير 2007)

شكرا للاخ الكريم على هذة الفكرة السديدة ويتضح من الاسم المستعار ومواضيعك انك شخصية جديرة بالاحترام وممتازة وفقك الله الى ما يحبه ويرضاه .


----------



## م.نهيل (29 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيك مشاريع رائعة حقا...........


----------



## المهندسةبنت فلسطين (30 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم على هذه الصور الراااااااااااااائعة فعلا.........وإن شاء الله يكون في ميزان حسانتك............


----------



## عطور ليبيا (7 فبراير 2007)

الاخ عاشق حب الله ورسوله .......أسمك رائع جدا وموضوعك اروع ....
انا من محبى الهندسة المعمارية والتصميمات الرائعة وهى فن بحد ذاته .......وذوق رفيع.جدا....
لو اتعمل كل هذه الصور فى فلسطين والعراق ولبنان لكان العرب فى الف خير.......
وهذه الصور صراحة اكثر من رائعة وهى فعلا كنز للملتقى لابل للعرب لكن ياريت تكون حقيقة وتتعمل فى الواقع يكون العدوا اكل على راسه........لان العدوا سلاحه التقدم العلمى والاسلام......
ومزيدا من الابداع جزاك الله خيرايارب.....


----------



## مؤمن عاشور (7 فبراير 2007)

جزاك الله واعانك الله وثبتك الله
ان شاء الله


----------



## batool2 (8 فبراير 2007)

اتمن ان ادخل علي صدوقي حتى قراء الرسائل لان يقول لي ليس لي الحق حتى اشارك يعني شلون اشارك هذاني ادخل علي كل قسم واشرك ماعندكم سالفه تعبت واشارك


----------



## هاوي تخطيط (17 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
اخي الكريم / عاشق حب رسول الله 
بارك الله فيك وفي جهدك وفي علمك


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (17 فبراير 2007)

تنسيق موقع عام إضغط للتكبير:


----------



## طالبة ماستر (23 مايو 2007)

ديكورات جميلة والاظهار اروع


----------



## masa_arch2010 (23 مايو 2007)

يعنى لو شكرناكم على المجهود ده 
يبقى هنفضل نشكركم للسنه الجايه 
بس لا مفر شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## المهندس المتحدي (24 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## الإياد (26 مايو 2007)

وفقكم الله وجزاكم خيرا


----------



## first-arch (27 مايو 2007)

موضوع مهم و رائع جدااااااااااااااااااااا
جزاكم الله خيرا............


----------



## abu jakob (27 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم
مع الاسف لم افهم الفكرة
وانطباعي عن هذه الصور يخالف راي الاخرين بالتاكيد
المقياس الطبيعي للانسان معدوم
الحالة الاجتماعية لا تتحسن بالبناء السريع والعالي
اين قيمةالانسان من كل هذا


----------



## محمود ابن توفيق (27 مايو 2007)

بجد الله يكرمك وربنا يوفقك لما يحبه ويرضاه وما فيه صلاح لك ولما حولك


----------



## شمس نت (3 يونيو 2007)

بسم الله ماشاء الله اعمال ممتازة


----------



## arcaalex (4 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## المهندس خيرى (4 يوليو 2007)

صور ممتازة وجهد متميز وبارك الله فيكم ودمتم في خدمة المهندسين المعماريين العرب لمزيد من التقدم والرقي بعمارتنا العربية . والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة .


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (11 يوليو 2007)

بإنتظار عودة العاشق ....لقد طال الغياب


----------



## el_shawadify (28 يوليو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا و جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## ATMAN (28 يوليو 2007)

:14: عمل جد راع وجميل بارك الله فيك


----------



## خالد محمد سعيد (28 يوليو 2007)

*رووووعه*

:15: شكرا لك يااخي العزيز حقيقة الموضوع قمة في الابداع:15:


----------



## اشرف حسين (1 أغسطس 2007)

Hi Thank You Very Much.......


----------



## حازم العطيفى (1 أغسطس 2007)

:14: هو فعلا يعتبر كنننننننننننننننننننننننز


----------



## يحيى البركاني (3 أغسطس 2007)

لدي أرض بمساحة 2500×850×2350×850
أرغب في عمل مخطط لها لغرض البيع هل من خيارات


----------



## اشرف حسين (4 أغسطس 2007)

عن جد انا شاكر جهودكم الطيبة
وبتمنى اذابتبعتولي اشياء حلوه مثل هيك على 
اميلي ashraf_nobane على ******


----------



## سعادتى الهندسة (4 أغسطس 2007)

أمانة أمانة مافى احلى من هذا الشىء


----------



## سعادتى الهندسة (4 أغسطس 2007)

عندى طلب عندكم ممكن توصل لى مخططات على تصميم مبانى ادارية بمساحات 200 الى 250 متر مربع لو سمحتم تبعث على اميلى الموجود عندكم .ولكم جزيل الشكر .


----------



## م / رانية (4 أغسطس 2007)

صور رائعة وجميلللللللللللللللة ألف شكر، ولو أن الشكر كلمة قليله على ما تقوم به
جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## أسد الرحمن (12 أغسطس 2007)

موضوع قيم جازاك الله كل خير


----------



## معماري متمكن (20 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك مجهود طيب و لمحات معمارية ممتازة جعلها الله في موازينك


----------



## لو كوربوزييه (27 أغسطس 2007)

ايه الجمال ده كله ؟؟؟؟....
بجد مش مصدق عنيا ...والله انت فعلا كنزززززززززززززززززززززززززز


----------



## mel3atfe (28 أغسطس 2007)

gazak 2lah 5yran wa 2skanana bgwar 7abebak


----------



## batool2 (22 سبتمبر 2007)

*تسلم يدك يارب*

:12: السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أخي: عاشق حب رسول الله بارك الله بك وجزاك خير الجزاء لهذا المجهود الرائع وشكرا لك


أخي العزيز: هل هذه الصور الكثير هي خيال لسه ام حقيقه واي بلاد هذه الصين ام اليابان 
افيدني افادك الله وتسلم يدك يالغالي علي هذه الصور الحلوه والجميله :14:


----------



## شذى الايمان (22 سبتمبر 2007)

فعلا موضوع مميز
بارك الله فيك
وتوج امالنا بالخير


----------



## troy_119 (22 سبتمبر 2007)

ليس غريبا عليك اخى الغالى و الحبيب ان تمتعنا بمواضيعك الشيقه و الممتازه 
حياك الله و كل عام و انت بخير و جميعالاخوه ف المنتدى


----------



## المعمار أحمد (23 سبتمبر 2007)

الله يخليك ،،،


----------



## scarface6us (25 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا كلمة قليلة بحقك


----------



## zorro205 (25 سبتمبر 2007)

بجد الصور دي كنز فعلا وانت كنز اكبر ربنا يجازيك كل خير يارب


----------



## فافيتو (21 أكتوبر 2007)

ما حصلت على شيء الصور ما ظهرت عندي وشكرا:84:


----------



## sasy0o0o (21 أكتوبر 2007)

مفيش كلمة شكر توفى حقك 
الصور بجد مالهاش وصف
جزاك الله عنا خيرا


----------



## aama (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*اخي الفاضل عاشق حب رسول الله 

ادعو الله ان يكافأك بالجنة .. وليس للمحسن الا ان نشكره.. اما جزاؤك فيه خير عظيم من عند رب العالمين.. اسأل الله ان يظلك تحت ظل عرشه يوم لاظل الا ظله..ولا انسى ان يتغشى برحمته اخونا عاشق الجنة ......... بارك الله فيكم​*


----------



## محمدعلاءالدين (8 يناير 2008)

مشكوره جهودكم


----------



## تامر 2007 (9 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جزاك الله خير الجزاء أخي الحبيب على هذه الصور الرائعة وعلى هذا الجهد الطيب

أخوك تامر


----------



## م حسناء (10 يناير 2008)

:77: السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته:77: 

ربنا يعطيك العافيه ويجعل ايامك كلها بهجه زى ما اسعتنا بموضوعك الرائع


----------



## البرق الصامت (12 يناير 2008)

مشكور ع هذا الكنز،أتمنى المزيد...بارك الله فيك


----------



## obaida (18 يناير 2008)

اقسم بالله العظيم أنك كفوا للموت 
وأني أشكرك من قلبي لأنه قلما تجد مثل هذه المواضيع في المنتديات العربية بشكل عام والرجاء من الأعضاء المشتركين في هذا المنتدى متابعة الموضوع وأنا أول البدائين ان شاء الله


----------



## ماجدان (3 مارس 2008)

لا بجد ميت مليون الف شكر 
سالدان للهندسه والإنشاءات


----------



## ملا محمد (8 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا أخي .... بمثلك نحرر الاقصى الأسير


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (8 أبريل 2008)

ما شاء الله لاقوة الابالله موضوع قوي جدا


----------



## عاشـ الجنة ـق (30 أبريل 2008)

pحديقة صغيرة وسط تجمع سكني في الصين Shanghai China:


----------



## محمد ظاهر (30 أبريل 2008)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## ابوجودالحربي (5 أغسطس 2008)

thankssssssssssssssssssssss


----------



## زينه (6 أغسطس 2008)

عمل متميز جداااااا
بس اللاسف الصور مش ظاهره


----------



## احمد صالح حابس (29 نوفمبر 2008)

عبد الله..... بك وبمشاركاتك ومعا و جميعا يكون هذا الموضوع مفيد لنا جميعا ...فمرحبا بمشاركتكم جميعا ولنساهم في اثراء هذا الموضوع ....وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## اشرف ابو الهيجاء (29 نوفمبر 2008)

*فعلا كنز للمنتدى مجهود مشكور*​


----------



## sasy0o0o (3 ديسمبر 2008)

الصور لاتظهر


----------



## macgiver30 (3 ديسمبر 2008)

ايه يا جدعان كللكو شايفين الصور انا مش شايف حااجه اروح اكشف على عيينى


----------



## NBL-RF (6 ديسمبر 2008)

*htr th htr*

rth rthr hthrthu hj r


----------



## الجبل الاشم (19 يناير 2009)

wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooow


----------



## بقايا الأطلال (20 يناير 2009)

جزاااك الله الف الف خير يالغالي


----------



## مصطفى رافع (15 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه الدعوة
اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدين في العراق وفلسطين وفي كل مكان


----------



## مصطفى رافع (15 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا على هذه الدعوة
اللهم انصر اخواننا المجاهدون في العراق وفلسطين وفي كل مكان


----------



## رسالة التميمي (18 سبتمبر 2009)

الموضع رائع ....... شكرا للجهود المبذولة


----------



## نسمة النيل (18 سبتمبر 2009)

كنز رائع حقا مشكور عليه


----------



## mohamed2009 (18 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## مصطفى رافع (20 سبتمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخي العزيز
ليكن ذلك فكرنا وهدفنا وهو الجهاد والمقاومة الشرعية بكل اشكالها حتى تحقيق النصر المبين باذن الله
لنربي اولادنا وبناتنا على ذلك النهج المقاوم وزرع الجهاد في نفوسهم حتى تثمر جهودنا بالتحرير
اللهم انصرنا على القوم الكافرين


----------



## ابداع التصميم (17 نوفمبر 2009)

فعلا كنز للملتقى 
وفقكم الله


----------



## mayoshka (18 نوفمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا لكني اريد الاستفادة اكثر فانا طالبة لمشريع تخطيط / واجهات بحرية / وارجو المساعدة


----------



## eng-rgdarch (18 نوفمبر 2009)

عنجد كنز جمييل شكرا كتيير على جهودكم


----------



## saadjob (8 ديسمبر 2009)

احسنت واجملت


----------



## shisho shaheen (18 مايو 2010)

مجهود رائع بارك الله فيك


----------



## bolbol.bolbol (24 ديسمبر 2010)

شكرا


----------



## arch_hamada (26 ديسمبر 2010)

مشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور


----------



## عبدالله طالب (29 ديسمبر 2010)

سيدي العاشق ، وسعدت بمن أنت له عاشق ، ملاحظتي المتواضعة هي أن يكون هناك تعليق على هذه المشاريع الضخمة بالآمكنة التي تم عمل التصميم بها وأين نفذت . إذا تكرمت سيدي


----------



## Ahmed Hashem Ahmed (19 يناير 2011)

شكرا جزيلا الله يبارك لنا فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## Abosheikh (14 نوفمبر 2011)

*مشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكور
مشكور*​



التوقيع:*اشهد ان لا اله الا الله 
وان محمد رسول الله*

*جزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## بوشعرايه (29 ديسمبر 2012)

الصلاه والسلام علي سيدنا محمد


----------



## محمد طابع (31 ديسمبر 2012)

الله يرحم شهداء الإسلام أينما أستشهدوا


----------

